# MMAF Graphics Competition (1)



## M.C

This will be the restarting of the MMAF Graphics Competition.

Each week I will pick out a type (signature, poster, photo manipulation, etc) and theme (MMA, games, sports, etc) for the competition.

If everyone who has registered *within 5 days* turns in their work, registration will close and the voting will being. So, to make sure you have a registration spot, register *within 5 days* of the creation of this thread.

Post your entries in this thread, don't make a seperate thread please.

Voting will begin after all competitors have entered their work.

-------------

Competition Rules:

Type: *Poster*
Theme: *MMA event (UFC, Strikeforce, whatever event/org you want)*
Size: *MAX 600 x 800*
Due Date: *06/24/2010*

-----------

*Prizes:*

Winner - *100,000 credits* (double the prize thanks to the Toxic one).

Runner up - *10,000 Credits*

-------------

Registration:

1. *HitOrgetHit* Entry ready
2. *Toxic* Entry ready.
3. *Intermission* Entry ready
4. *Ground'N'Pound* Entry ready
5. *KryOnicle* Entry Ready
6. *Chuck8807*
7. *RyanRFC* Entry ready
8. *BrianRClover* Entry ready
9. *Killstarz* Entry ready


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

Count me in and I will double the prize.


----------



## M.C

Both added, and thanks, Toxic.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

wait, do we make a poster with fights in a made up event or should we do a previously made event


----------



## M.C

A made up event, or a previous event. Whichever you want, but the design has to be original.

Are you joining?


----------



## Intermission

Im in


----------



## M.C

Added, buddy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Michael Carson said:


> A made up event, or a previous event. Whichever you want, but the design has to be original.
> 
> Are you joining?


I think he wants to join. I believe he said he wanted to in the other thread, but not this one.


----------



## K R Y

Sounds fun to me


----------



## Killz

sounds good...





Edit: Maybe next time.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

Michael Carson said:


> A made up event, or a previous event. Whichever you want, but the design has to be original.
> 
> Are you joining?



yeah im joining, why not


----------



## K R Y

I have an idea. And I'm procrastinating. I hate rendering so damn much, sooooo tedious.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

well if we have till the 24th then im just gonna do it until the last day lmao


----------



## Toxic

KryOnicle said:


> I have an idea. And I'm procrastinating. I hate rendering so damn much, sooooo tedious.


Me to, I hate posters for that reason because they are so big that they have to be perfect.


----------



## M.C

Yeah, posters can be difficult.

I'm tempted to sign up, I might start working on something later today and if I feel good about it, I'll sign my name.

Oh, and I added you Kry.


----------



## chuck8807

hey sign me up i should be able to whip something together for this


----------



## M.C

Added you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

I tried to make one without any renders, not my best work but its alright.


----------



## M.C

Nice man, great job.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

...

Well I hope I get second place.


----------



## RyanRFC

Count me in, too. :thumb02:


----------



## M.C

You've been added to the list of awesomeness.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

So MC have you decided if you are gonna make one?


----------



## M.C

I don't think so.

I was playing in photoshop last night and just wasn't feeling it. I'll probably join the next one, though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Here is my poster. 










I like it a lot and hopefully I do alright in this competition.​


----------



## M.C

Nice, good job man.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Michael Carson said:


> Nice, good job man.


Thanks a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianRClover

Hey Carson,
Count me in if you would.


----------



## M.C

Got you in.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

I am displeased with my efforts


----------



## BrianRClover

Here's hoping I'm doing this right...
WooHoo... I did do it right! The embedding I mean, the poster probably sucks... but hey... there's my effort.


----------



## Toxic

HitOrGetHit said:


> Here is my poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot and hopefully I do alright in this competition.​


I would suggest duplicating your text making the bottom layer white and running a gaussian blur set to 1 pixel on it to make the Forrest/Liddell text really pop.


Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> I am displeased with my efforts


Couple tips, try adjusting the sizing of your renders so the fighters are the same size, also if you are gonna cut off on fighter the way you did Cain also do the same to the other fighter so it doesn't look off balance. 
One last tip play with the blending mode on you C4D's in the back ground, try soft light and hard light. I think one of those would make it look better.


BrianRClover said:


> Here's hoping I'm doing this right...
> WooHoo... I did do it right! The embedding I mean, the poster probably sucks... but hey... there's my effort.


I really like this one my only real complaint is the selection of renders, try to select somewhat similar poses, it looks odd because Silva is in a relaxed position while Bones is hands up ready to go. Also Dos Santos arm sticking so far out makes it an awkward look render to work with because he crosses the center line. If your doing this style of poster they should be somewhat mirror images with the same size, similiar positioning and neither should cross into the others space.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Thanks a lot for the tips. I will tweak it a bit tomorrow after work and see how it works out!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

Toxic said:


> Couple tips, try adjusting the sizing of your renders so the fighters are the same size, also if you are gonna cut off on fighter the way you did Cain also do the same to the other fighter so it doesn't look off balance.
> One last tip play with the blending mode on you C4D's in the back ground, try soft light and hard light. I think one of those would make it look better.


i was thinking the same thing except i used brushes instead of c4ds. if it was a c4d i would've def added some blending modes to it to make it look nicer


----------



## Toxic

Still should work or did you go onto the same layer as the black? Personally I always err on the side of to many layers.


----------



## K R Y

Great entries all! Loving Toxics as per.

Here's mine...


----------



## M.C

Dang, good job man, loving the PRIDE love.


----------



## Intermission

Is it kay if I get something in tomorrow?

I am far too busy today.


----------



## M.C

The competiton will run until the 24th, so you have a few more days, but registration ended today, so no more people can sign up.


----------



## Killz

I really like the pride one. Simple but really striking (no pun intended).

i wish i'd signed up for this now.


----------



## M.C

Would you like me to sign you up?

The competition ends in 2 days, and 3 people haven't entered their work yet, probably waiting until the very last day. I didn't plan it out fully, I'm going to change the competitons from here on to "if everyone signed up before the 5th day has their work put in, registration will close and voting will start".


----------



## Killz

yes please. I'll submit an entry later today 

thanks buddy


----------



## K R Y

Killstarz said:


> yes please. I'll submit an entry later today
> 
> thanks buddy


Excellent to hear, this section needs some new blood! Need to keep it alive  Looking forward to your entry.


----------



## M.C

Added you.


----------



## RyanRFC

I'll try and get my submission in by tomorrow, mate. Been busy all day today and never really got the creative juices flowing.

The fact that Wandy pulled out of the 116 bout kind of rocks the boat as well, but I'll have a think about what I'm going to do tonight.


----------



## Killz

just for a bit of fun:


----------



## M.C

Nice, looks good.


----------



## M.C

----- * Reminder -----

This is the final day to turn in your work. If you do not have your work turned in by 11:59 PM today, 9 hours from now, your work will not be accepted. So please make sure to get it in.*

I will create the voting thread right after the day ends.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Michael Carson said:


> ----- * Reminder -----
> 
> This is the final day to turn in your work. If you do not have your work turned in by 11:59 PM today, 9 hours from now, your work will not be accepted. So please make sure to get it in.*
> 
> I will create the voting thread right after the day ends.


I can't wait! This was an awesome competition! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

It really was, thanks alot MC for getting this together. Nice to see a good turn out in this section once again


----------



## chuck8807

hey guys i wasnt able to get anything together for this... just been busy. But good work from all... maybe next time


----------



## Intermission




----------



## Intermission

I know its terrible, sorry guys... poor effort


----------



## M.C

Nah man, you did a good job. 

It's cool Chuck, maybe next time.

Yeah, Kry, it's good to get it going again, we have a lot of promising graphics guys now to really work with.


----------



## RyanRFC

Here's my entry. I'd have had it in sooner if my kitchen wasn't being torn apart. First poster I've ever had to make so be gentle. 










Any comments and criticisms most welcome. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

It was my first poster as well! :thumbsup: 
I think everyone did a good job! I can't wait to vote!


----------



## M.C

Nice, good job man.


----------



## M.C

Since Chuck isn't going to get his in this week, everyone has turned in all their work.

I have to go for an hour or so, but when I get back I'm going to slap the voting up.

There's no reason to wait if everyone has turned them in.


----------



## M.C

Voting is up!

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/78282-mmaf-graphics-competiton-1-voting.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Good luck everyone! :thumb02:


----------

